# Gianni Rivera



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Altezza 175 cm 
Peso 68 Kg
Mezzala, regista
Nato ad Alessandria il 18 agosto 1943. Il padre è Teresio Rivera, ferroviere.

A dodici anni Rivera partecipa al campionato C.S.I. nella squadra del Don Bosco, quella del suo oratorio, schierato quasi sempre all'attacco poi entra nel NAGC dell'Alessandria ed incontra l'allenatore Cornara. Abbandona gli studi per esordire in serie A.
Nell'Alessandria, come mezzala, debutta in prima squadra durante Alessandria-AEK, 4-1.
Vedi l'allegato 280

L'anno successivo, alla penultima giornata di campionato, va a provare per il Milan. 
Tutto bene: sotto gli occhi di Viani e dell'allenatore Bonizzoni, viene acquistato in comproprietà. 
Dopo un altro anno ad Alessandria finalmente Rivera arriva al Milan nell'estate del 1960. La giovanissima età contribuisce a renderlo popolarissimo, i suoi modi garbati e l'eloquio decisamente più forbito rispetto alla media dei suoi colleghi, lo rendono da subito un personaggio.
Il Golden Boy, così verrà definito, piace a tutti perché si presenta come il classico bravo ragazzo adorato dalle mamme e dalle ragazzine.

Vedi l'allegato 281

Nel primo campionato al Milan, Rivera dimostra di avere le qualità per meritarsi la maglia da titolare. Arriva vicino al titolo con Milan guidato da Gipo Viani, ma la svolta si ha quando sulla panchina rossonera arriva Nereo Rocco. Con il nuovo tecnico arriva la vittoria dell'ottavo scudetto rossonero, il primo per Gianni, che segna dieci gol.
Milano diventa la capitale del calcio europeo con il successo in Coppa dei Campioni, grazie al 2-1 sul Benfica, con doppietta di Altafini e una grande prestazione di Rivera che si piazza secondo per il Pallone d'Oro alle spalle del portiere russo Jascin.

Il grandissimo Gianni Brera lo chiamo "Abatino" e disse di lui: "Penso che Rivera sia un grandissimo stilista, molto intelligente, e come tale in grado sempre di intuire quale sia la situazione migliore per sè. Non sà correre, non è un podista, altrimenti sarebbe un grandissimo interno".
Con la Nazionale Italiana conquista il Campionato Europeo del 1968.
In Nazionale Rivera spesso si scontra con lo staff tecnico e paga talvolta prezzi carissimi tra cui vi è l'accantonamento nella finale con il Brasile a Messico 70 quando era stato proprio Rivera a portare l'Italia fino in fondo con la brillante prestazione contro il Messico nei quarti ed il memorabile gol del 4-3 contro la Germania Ovest.






Nel Milan Nereo Rocco considera il Golden Boy uomo imprescindibile e dice di lui: "Si, non corre tanto, ma se io voglio avere il gioco, la fantasia, dal primo minuto al novantesimo l'arte di capovolgere una situazione, tutto questo me lo può dare solo Rivera con i suoi lampi. Non vorrei esagerare, perchè in fondo è soltanto football, ma Rivera in tutto questo è un genio". 
Il Milan vince il campionato 1967/68 lasciando il Napoli secondo a ben nove punti di distacco. Rivera segna undici gol propiziando i gol di Pierino Prati e Angelo Benedicto Sormani.
Nella stessa stagione c'è anche il bis di Coppa delle Coppe con un 2-0 sull'Amburgo.

Nel 1969, con 83 voti di consenso, Rivera vince il Pallone d'Oro, primo giocatore italiano ad aggiudicarsi l'ambito trofeo grazie al nuovo trionfo del Milan in Coppa dei Campioni con un 4-1 sull'Ajax. Il Milan conquista la Coppa Intercontinentale con un 3-0 guadagnato a San Siro contro l'Estudiantes e la sconfitta con lo stesso in Sudamerica per 2-1. 
Vedi l'allegato 282

Nel 1971/72 una contestazione all'arbitro Michelotti e all'intero sistema, gli porta la squalifica-record di nove giornate.
Nella stagione 1972/73 conquista, con Savoldi e Pulici, anche la classifica cannonieri con 17 reti. La Stella, persa nella fatal-Verona, arriva nella stagione 1978/79, con Nils Liedholm al comando. 

Rivera lascia il calcio dopo 527 partite in Serie A e segna 128 gol, 74 gare in Coppa Italia con 28 gol e 74 gare nelle coppe europee con 13 marcature.
Con la Nazionale disputa 60 gare e segna 14 reti.
Milita nelle stagioni 1958/1959 e 1959/1960 nell'Alessandria e dalla stagione 1960/1961 a quella 1977/1978 nel Milan con 

Palmares:
Campionato italiano: 3
Milan: 1961-1962, 1967-1968, 1978-1979
Coppa Italia: 4
Milan: 1966-1967, 1971-1972, 1972-1973, 1976-1977
Coppa dei Campioni: 2
Milan: 1962-1963, 1968-1969
Coppa delle Coppe: 2
Milan: 1967-1968, 1972-1973
Coppa Intercontinentale: 1
Milan: 1969
Campionato d'Europa: 1
1968
Pallone d'oro: 1
1969
Capocannoniere della Serie A italiana: 1
1972-1973
Capocannoniere della Coppa Italia: 2
Coppa Italia 1966-1967 (7 gol)
Coppa Italia 1970-1971 (7 gol)
Inserito nel FIFA 100
Inserito nelle "Leggende del calcio" del Golden Foot (2003)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Febbraio 2013)

Beh che dire, 
prima di Baresi e Maldini il Milan era lui
Purtroppo per me ho fatto in tempo a vederlo giocare
nell'anno della stella anche da fermo faceva la differenza coi suoi lanci per Maldera


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh che dire,
> prima di Baresi e Maldini il Milan era lui
> Purtroppo per me ho fatto in tempo a vederlo giocare
> nell'anno della stella anche da fermo faceva la differenza coi suoi lanci per Maldera



Io ho visto ben poco ma se sono milanista è grazie a lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto ben poco ma se sono milanista è grazie a lui.


Qualcuno più nonno di te


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno più nonno di te



Splendidi tu non puoi capire ....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi tu non puoi capire ....


Mi compri un gelato ?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi compri un gelato ?



Certo, magari così, mentre te lo gusti ti insegno qualcosa.

Ma ora torniamo al topic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2013)

un Mito, in un dvd del pallone d'oro vedevo che per lui sembrava tutto facile...passaggi, assist, dribbling e gol
sinceramente sono rimasto colpito dalla sua tecnica


----------



## Gatto (18 Agosto 2017)

Auguri Gianni di buon compleanno!!!


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Agosto 2017)

Un mito vivente... Auguri, indimenticabile campione!


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2017)

Auguri leggenda.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Agosto 2018)

Auguri Golden Boy!


----------



## numero 3 (18 Agosto 2018)

Tecnicamente negli anni 70 quest'uomo era spanne sopra tutti, certe giocate e tocchi di palla sono uguali a quelli odierni, la differenza ovviamente sta nella velocità.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Agosto 2018)

75 anni di mito!


----------



## 7vinte (18 Agosto 2018)

Auguri campione!!!!!


----------



## Emme (18 Agosto 2018)

Auguri Leggenda, manchi solo tu in dirigenza per ricostruire i grandi capitani del Milan


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Settembre 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh che dire,
> prima di Baresi e Maldini il Milan era lui
> Purtroppo per me ho fatto in tempo a vederlo giocare
> nell'anno della stella anche da fermo faceva la differenza coi suoi lanci per Maldera


Ho visto atalanta milan dell'anno 1977.
Arrivo allo stadio del pulmann del milan con tifosi atalantini che facevano gestacci e Rivera a fianco dell'autista che se la rideva sornione. Poi 1-1 con gol di Rivera su punizione e pareggio dell'atalanta con il compianto ezio bertuzzo sempre su punizione. 
Maldera ha segnato 8 gol in quel campionato e 9 nel successivo, quello della stella, compreso un gol qua a bergamo col famoso scavino si Rivera da punizione e Maldera che sbuca da dietro e segna. 
Nell'anno della stella 12 gol bigon , 9 maldera , 7 il nostro favoloso centravanti stefano chiodi di cui 6 su rigore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Ho visto atalanta milan dell'anno 1977.
> Arrivo allo stadio del pulmann del milan con tifosi atalantini che facevano gestacci e Rivera a fianco dell'autista che se la rideva sornione. Poi 1-1 con gol di Rivera su punizione e pareggio dell'atalanta con il compianto ezio bertuzzo sempre su punizione.
> Maldera ha segnato 8 gol in quel campionato e 9 nel successivo, quello della stella, compreso un gol qua a bergamo col famoso scavino si Rivera da punizione e Maldera che sbuca da dietro e segna.
> Nell'anno della stella 12 gol bigon , 9 maldera , 7 il nostro favoloso centravanti stefano chiodi di cui 6 su rigore.



Il buon Pierino Prati con Rivera ha segnato oltre 100 gol al Milan in poco più di 200 partite, quasi una media da 0,5 (più alta di Inzaghi)


----------



## impero rossonero (14 Settembre 2018)

Tagliava il campo con lanci in verticale ..aveva un intesa perfetta con prati prima e maldera poi... Anticipava il gioco ...disse che imparo' molto da sani che anch'io ho visto giocare nella mia prima partita a san siro con mio padre... Ebbi anche la fortuna di conoscerlo perche' si trovava nello stesso ristorante a corsico il giorno della mia prima comunione ...un vero mito...


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Agosto 2019)

Auguri al piu' grande giocatore italiano di tutti i tempi nonche' milanista vero.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Agosto 2019)

Gianni Rivera: il motivo per cui sono milanista


----------

